# If Your Horse Had an Intro



## Nubs (Jul 25, 2019)

Love this!


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

Alright, I'll give this a try:









Hi! My name is Bug. That's not my registered name--I don't know what that is cuz I'm only ever called Bug or sometimes Booker! I love playing with my Jolly Ball named "Troy". It's really fun to throw Troy out of my pasture and watch my mom retrieve it for me, especially if I can make her do it more than once! If my mom is too preoccupied to notice that Troy isn't in my pasture anymore, I'll find other things to play with. Pieces of grassy sod, a branch that fell from a tree, stick-like weeds etc. My mom keeps taking these things away from me but that doesn't stop me! I've started digging a hole and pulled up some good sized rocks to carry around. 

My stall is where I eat and sleep. And when I'm done with those things, I like to re-arrange my rubber mats and dump my water bucket out. My mom likes cleaning up my work everyday. I can tell by the way she throws her hands up in the air and then points at the floor and then me. I always try to prove my creativity by doing a better job next time. I love my food and show my gratitude by pursing my lips and pinning my ears. I've never seen another horse do this but I'm pretty sure it means "thanks for the food".

My uncle Joe is my stable neighbor and I love him very much. He thought my tail would look super cool if it was chewed off really short! My mom thought it looked good too! She's constantly looking at it and saying something about "beautiful Friesian tail" 

Summer is not my favorite time of the year. I'm very sensitive to flies, gnats and mosquitoes. It's autumn and winter that I love. There's plenty of mud to roll around in and make sure that every inch of my hairy body is covered in it. 

Mom says, that if the stars align, I'm meant for the dressage arena. I guess my brothers and sisters are really good at it. Sounds perfect to me cuz I get bored easily and I like challenges. I look forward to the new adventures my mom and I will go on!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi, my name is Diamond!

I'm a Missouri Fox Trotter, which is a special kind of horse that travels really fast and gets their human home safely when they want to go wandering out in the woods. And let me tell you, I've never been ridden so much as the past few years with my current "Mom." She is always wanting me to pack her around out on the forest! I guess because she's too lazy to walk around on her own two feet? Or maybe she can't walk that far? Humans are such fragile creatures! Plus, I have this sneaking suspicion that the real reason they have us pack them around is because they have a horrible sense of direction and would probably get lost and never find their way back home if they didn't have a horse to show them the way. That's what a Mustang I used to know said, and I think it's true!

The forest rides are nice though because a lot of times we stop and have snacks. But we almost always go out alone and I'm always having to look out for wild animals like elk and deer. I keep trying to tell my Mom we need more friends, and she tries to find some I think, but we still don't have any other horses to join us very often. So the burden of packing my human around and getting her back safely all falls on me. But hey, it's not all bad, I get fed really well and get lots of attention. I get carrots and horse cookies all the time! I know some horses hardly get any good treats or never get their hooves trimmed or never get any attention. So I'm doing okay! If we could find some horse buddies to go wandering in the forest with, life would be perfect!

PS. Forgive the dumb outfit, my Mom likes to dress me up in crazy colors. Sigh.









PS.S. Voodoo, you are on the right track and a fast learner. You can get humans to do anything (or forgive anything) if you keep up the baby face!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Palfrey said:


> My stall is where I eat and sleep. And when I'm done with those things, I like to re-arrange my rubber mats and dump my water bucket out. My mom likes cleaning up my work everyday. I can tell by the way she throws her hands up in the air and then points at the floor and then me. I always try to prove my creativity by doing a better job next time.


Hey Bug, 

I love playing in my water container too! My Mom can't even give me a tank de-icer because she's afraid I would electrocute myself. 

We should get together......think of the messes we could make! What fun we could have! The mats sound like fun too, if I had mats, I would definitely re-arrange them! ~Diamond


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Hoi everybody! Pony here! "Hoi" is the greeting of Ponies! I am a Pony! My real name is Gallego, but my friend name is Pony. Everyone who is my friend calls me Pony. I am friendly and happy and fun and everyone loves me! I am very cute and when I fix people with my "coot" look, they get all melty and give me cookies and forgive anything I was not supposed to do. But actually I don't really break rules. This is because I am a Pony! Ponies MAKE rules! If we don't like a rule, we change it to a rule that we do like! This is because ponies are very smart!

I know where all of the feed spots in the barn are, and if my hooman lady isn't paying attention, I will go do my "rounds" where I check all of the spots to see what's there! I am a very hardworking Pony and need to eat all the time in order to maintain my beautiful Pony shape! Moonshine says that the word for it is "fat," but I know that "pony shape" is correct! Moonshine and Teddy are the other horses in our herd. Moonshine is the leader but Teddy is the boss. That means that Teddy can bite me or Moonshine if he wants. I can bite Moonshine if I want. If she is eating something I want, I just go "That's mine!" and take it from her. Heh heh heh. Unless Teddy is there. Sometimes Teddy doesn't let me take Moonshine's food. Also I have to protect Moonshine because she likes to make terrible faces at horses who are the boss of her, and then she comes running to me and makes me chase that horse away so he or she will not hurt Moonshine.

But that is about Moonshine, and you want to know about me! I am very smart and brave. Today there was a new tarp but I only ran away a little, and then I came back and circled the tarp and told it "you are not the boss of me!" and that worked because that tarp didn't try anything after that! Ha! I always know who is the boss of who, and usually the boss is me!

My hooman lady rides me, and that is OK, but really what I like is trick training! She tells me to do very easy tricks and then gives me cookies. COOKIES!!!!! Or sometimes just pellets, but I like pellets too. I like all foods! Ponies are very good at digesting! I can eat leaves and sticks and weeds and bark and hooman food, too!

I have a lot I could say about myself, but that is enough for now! Pony power!


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

Hey y’all! My name is Skip and I live in Texas, can you hear the accent???? I’ve lived with Mom for almost 16 of my 18 years and I don’t remember anyone but her taking care of me! I repay her for taking care of me by unlocking every fence and gate to let me and all my friends out....who wants to stay cooped up in a stupid stall??? I also LOVE FOOD!!! I always want more...in my pic I’m using my Oliver Twist look to say “Please Mom can I have some more?” That makes Mom laugh! She gets kind of sad sometimes about family stuff and it’s my job to make her laugh and have someone to talk to. She knows I’ll keep Alllllll her secrets! I love my friends and am very social. I love my job of riding on a drill team, and when I went blind in my right eye, I was scared Mom wasn’t going to give me a chance to prove she could trust me, but I should have known better! I love going to different places and it’s such an honor when she gets to sing the National Anthem with me...I stand as still as a statue out of respect! I have such a great life!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

trailhorserider said:


> Hey Bug,
> 
> I love playing in my water container too! My Mom can't even give me a tank de-icer because she's afraid I would electrocute myself.
> 
> We should get together......think of the messes we could make! What fun we could have! The mats sound like fun too, if I had mats, I would definitely re-arrange them! ~Diamond


Sounds great!


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Such a great idea! I'll give it a try.








Hi everyone! My name is Tim, but mom usuawy cawls me Timmy, Timberly, but usuawly she cawls me Little Buddy. I dunno why. I am onwy 1yo, so sowry fow the way I tawk. I don't know vewy many big words. Anyways, I wive in a big pen wif a wot of difewent animals. We have beg white fluffy things. Mom cawls them 'dumb', so I'll cawl them Dumbs. Thewe are a wot of them in our pen. We also have a vewy big fat black and white fing in our pen. She has two little versions of her that live with her. Mom cawls them 'cows'. Ruby says that mom just means they awe stupid so maybe they awen't actually cawled cows, but that is what I will cawl them. I used to live wif these cows. I had fun biting them!! But then I got put in a new pen cause mom said that her dad said tat I wasn't allowed to eat his steaks befowe he did. Whatever that means!! 
I awso wive with two more donkeys like me. Thewe names awe Ruby and Lilly. Lilly is weally nice and plays wif me sometimes. She is 5yo so she wikes to fink she is too cool to play wif a baby like me sometimes. Ruby is a grump. She is vewy annoying, and evewy time I come up to hew, she bites me and kicks me. Meany.
Mom gets mad at me sometimes though. I see Ruby and Lilly stand weally close to each other, and bite each other, so when mom is in my pen. I come up to her and stand right beside her. It maked hew weally happy when I am cwose to her. So then I bite her really hard on her leg, or her cannon bone, and sometimes on her buttocks too! Then she gets mas at me and swaps my nose. She is weally mean sometimes. 
Oh, yeah. I weally like to run! Over the summer this year, mom would clip a rope to my head thing and pull me down a road. When I was good. Mom would take the wope off, and let me run! Sometimes she would wun ahead of me, and I would twy to catch her! I aways won! I am weally fast! I am awso an expert at getting out of pens if I don't want to be there. Once mom had me in a pen beside Ruby and Lilly. I don't know why. Something about mom wanting the giwls to 'cycle'? I dunno. But, I bwoke out of my pen 3 times! Then I bwoke into the giwls pen! Mom wasn't happy, but eventually she just gave up and put me in wif the giwls early. 
Anyhow, it was weally nice to meet evewyone! Skip, I wove your accent! Pony, I wove cookies too!! Mom doesn't let me have any! She is so mean. She gives them to the girls, but not to me!  
Bug and Diamond, why do you like water!?!? I hate water! This mowning mom filled up the water twough and it is set on top of a wooden platform that I'm supposed to step on and then reaach into the trough to dwink. But I don't like to step on that scary platform, so I push my legs right up to the platform as close as I can get to the twough wifout stepping on the platfowm, and then I slurp the water up. Then I walked over to mom. She was sitting down playing wif Lilly, and I came right up beside her, and started slapping my wips togever wight beside her ear! Mom laughed at me, and called me an idiot. I don't know what that means! But mom looked weally happy! Maybe I'll do it again tomowwor. I hate water though, so we'll see...
Voodoo. You lok so cute!! I am a little baby too, but I think youw mom gives you mowe tweats than my mom does. We should get togever sometime! Imagine all the twouble we could get into!!


----------

